# Lehman's Aladdin Deluxe Brass Table Lamp Giveaway



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

*
*View attachment 25597


​
*Our friends over at Lehman's have donated one of their Aladdin Deluxe Brass Table Oil Lamp to be given away here on Homesteading Today in honor of our upcoming 12-year anniversary.



**
View attachment 25591
*

This stylish Aladdin Deluxe Brass Table Oil Lamp is more than just good looks! The font holds enough Aladdin Lamp Oil to burn for 18 hours. At 24 inches high, it'll easily illuminate your dinner table or workspace. All brass parts are solid metal, and hand-soldered.

When you win this practical, lovely lamp, Lehman's will include spare parts: a pair of mantles and an extra chimney! (Check out their entire selection of oil lamps at www.lehmans.com.) 
​*Rules & Entry:*

You must complete one of the following to be entered. You must then post to this thread with which you did. 

1. Like us on Facebook.
2. Follow us on Twitter.
3. Download our app to your mobile device: Android or Apple
4. Be a Supporting Member. 

On April 24th we will close this thread and hold a drawing on April 25th. 

Winner will have 24 hours to claim their prize. 

Thanks to Lehman's for their terrific donations! Please be sure to visit their store.



View attachment 25592


No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to HomesteadingToday, PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by April 24th, 2014. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees.


We are now accepting entries into the Lehman's Aladdin Deluxe Brass Table Oil Lamp Giveaway! ​


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Liked on FB



thermopkt said:


> I don't do FB or twitter, don't have any mobile devices of any sort and no money. Aw, well, the price one pays for being broke and backwards.
> 
> Best of luck to the rest of you, though!


In the fine print at the bottom of the OP, you can send in a postcard.



Arkie71 said:


> Liked on Facebook - Bobby Dale "Arkie71"


We might be related Bobby, My mother's maiden name is Dale 



squirrelwhisper said:


> I do not have a facebook account, nor a Twtter account, I only have a trackphone. So I guess I have no chance of winning.:shrug:


You can also send in a postcard, info is in the fine print at the bottom of the OP.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

I "Like" HT on Facebook.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I see- there is no automatic computer magic to do. I just need to do the old fashioned write it out. 
I would like to enter and I am a supporting member.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I already like facebook...so I liked twitter from here.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Liked HT on FB and shared.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

How cool! I would like to enter, too!

Thanks, Lehman's!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Followed on Twitter


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

This sure is a drag for those of us that refuse to post our lives on FB or twitter.. 

I do however have the Homesteading Today app on my phone that I put on there a couple months ago as soon as it was put out... does that count?


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I liked on FB. What a fantastic give a way!


----------



## poischis (Feb 2, 2011)

Liked on facebook!


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Liked on Facebook...did not even know HT had a facebook page.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Followed on Twitter


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I have already liked HT today on FB..Does that count????


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Liked on Facebook! Thanks to Lehman's for this great giveaway!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am an HT supporter.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the app. 
Liked on FB
Would follow on twitter but I cant remember my log in and none of my emails got the reminder... (I have 6)


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

FB Follower


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I liked HT on Facebook!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Liked on FB. How cool of them to do this for us.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I liked on Facebook too. (Once my reading abilities kicked in.)


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Liked on FB and have the Android app downloaded..


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Liked on Facebook and downloaded app.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I liked on facebook.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Liked on FB


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I liked on Facebook.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh how cool!

I liked ya on Facebook. I'd have loved ya, but there wasn't a button for that.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Hate the bias toward FB and twit.......Theres got to be a bunch of us who do not FB.

The fine print at the bottom of the page is/was extremely hard to read. Very very dim. Even had to use a magnifying glass to read it.
Will not hold my breath about them even looking at our "postcards" in the drawing.
Seems only the *social media* BS is all they care about.
Have always respected Lehmans, But this "social media" slant leaves a very bad taste.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks, Lehman's!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Slick! I "liked" on FB. 

Thanks!

(TWELVE YEARS??? SHeesh, someone's gettin' old...)


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

Liked on FB


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Liked and follow on Facebook

You can enter by being a supporting member of homesteadingtoday. squirrelwhisper


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I downloaded the Android App


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Liked on facebook


----------



## tnfamily (Mar 23, 2014)

Liked on FB too.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

liked on facebook

I kind of have to agree with some of the posters. Up until about a month ago, I didn't have facebook & none of the other things either. I still don't do twitter or have anything I can get an ap on. It's kind of not fair to those that don't do those things.



> In the fine print at the bottom of the OP, you can send in a postcard.


I didn't even see that! I even had my eyes checks a couple of weeks ago. So there, for those that don't do facebook, twitter, or have a device to download an app. 

I love Lehman's!!! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Caz (Jun 29, 2002)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm a supporting member!


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Downloaded and using the HT iPhone. App


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

mee too !(fb)


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm a supporting member and would like to throw my name in the hat. Thanks, Lehman!


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

liked on FB for a long time. Does that still count ?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I downloaded the app a couple of months ago.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Whoops, wrong place!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I liked on facebook.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't do FB or twitter, don't have any mobile devices of any sort and no money. Aw, well, the price one pays for being broke and backwards. 

Best of luck to the rest of you, though!



Tiempo said:


> In the fine print at the bottom of the OP, you can send in a postcard.



I didn't even see that there _was_ fine print! :facepalm:

:bow:


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Liked on facebook, supported with purchases. Lehmans and Holmes Co. in general---a most laid back vacation destination.


----------



## NatM (Aug 31, 2013)

Download App!


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Joined the group on FB because I didn't know what to like. Then I found the link and liked the appropriate page.

After trying to do some marketing on FB for my wife's band, I decided it's a load of BS... they won't show anyone your posts unless you pay!

However I would still like to win that lovely lamp so I played along


----------



## Wren - TN (Dec 22, 2013)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I liked it on Facebook.

Whew. . . . . you don't give a person much time!!!!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Liked on FB... of course, I already liked, but I'll like it some more!


----------



## Arkie71 (Mar 23, 2014)

Liked on Facebook - Bobby Dale "Arkie71"


----------



## Laughter116 (Sep 19, 2011)

I liked you on Facebook, and followed you on Twitter.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't do face book or Twitter. I did install the Android ap on my phone when it first became available, even though I cant sign in with the ap.
Do I qualify to enter?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok so I don't have social media. This is a social as I can get. But I'm grandfathered in as a supporting member. So with that said.... Please oh please enter me in the contest!


----------



## nctoni (Nov 7, 2003)

liked on facebook


----------



## andy h (May 2, 2008)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## farmin48 (Mar 25, 2011)

I liked Homesteading Today on Facebook. :thumb:


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2012)

Cool, Thanks.

Liked on Facebook and also D.L. the app a couple months ago. :sing:


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

No FB, no twitter, but I did down load the app.


----------



## squirrelwhisper (Jul 3, 2011)

I do not have a facebook account, nor a Twtter account, I only have a trackphone. So I guess I have no chance of winning.:shrug:


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I just popped over to facebook and clicked on like.

I never knew there was a FB page, so, thanks for the link.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I liked it on facebook..


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I "Like" Homesteading Today on FaceBook


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I also do not know how to enter, though I sure would like to win that lovely lamp. Liked on facebook already. sis


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Woo hoo! just liked on Facebook! I have always wanted one of these lovely lamps. I would really like to win the trip to lehman's mentioned in an earlier post. Now that's a vacation destination !


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

already had you all liked on facebook.

hope that counts for the contest. 


dean


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

liked on facebook
wally


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

I "liked" on facebook. Would love to have the lamp. I didn't know HT had facebook??


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Liked on facebook


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Liked on facebook.... or as I call it the local worldwide news.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

i liked on facebook!


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Liked on FB and following on Twitter.


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

Downloaded the app!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I also "liked" it, great going keep it up.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

I followed on twitter.


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

I liked on FB. 
Thank you so much, Tracy in WA


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

Like on facebook :nanner:


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Liked on FB!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Liked on FB thanks Lehman's


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

Liked on FB.. Already had the app  Thank you Lehman's


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

ok , i liked on face book...


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

Liked on FB ,looks cool.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I liked on FB and downloaded the Apple app.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Liked on FB. Got carried away over there and almost forgot to come back and post here. lol


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Liked of FB


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

Like (via link from here) on Facebook.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

liked on FB


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Following on Twitter. Thank you Lehman's and Austin!


----------



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

I have you on my Android


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Liked on facebook!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Already liked on FB!


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just Followed on Twitter! 
(DAWGinTigerTown)


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I liked it on Facebook. I also got carried away there and almost forgot to come back here. 
& now I have a new crochet pattern to make too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

"liked" on Facebook


----------



## Melnic (Nov 29, 2013)

Already had apps too!


----------



## dogmom4 (Mar 29, 2005)

Follow on Facebook.


----------



## yesIcanna (Mar 27, 2014)

Installed the android app! :sing:


----------



## dgreer (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the app on my phone.... And love it btw


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I liked on facebook. Thanks.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Got the android app. Giving it a whirl right now.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

I also liked on facebook.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I am a HT supporter, enter me too!:thumb:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

HT supporter, Twitter follower. Beautiful lamp, thanks HT and Lehman's!

~ST


----------



## ncfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2013)

Liked on Facebook~!


----------



## smtigger (Feb 20, 2005)

Liked on facebook :thumb:


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I liked you on Facebook!


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

Liked on fb!!!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Liked on FACEBOOK.


----------



## CindyTreetops (Apr 18, 2013)

Just commented on your post to facebook.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Followed on Twitter. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

"Like" on FB


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

I downloaded the Android app.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

I more than "like" Homesteading Today"! I visit every day! I've liked it on FB, so please enter me in the contest.


----------



## pondman (May 23, 2005)

liked it on facebook


----------



## Planty (Mar 30, 2014)

Followed on twitter


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I've downloaded the app, AND I like it on Facebook!


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Liked on FB


----------



## MattFerrell (Mar 29, 2014)

I:
Liked on FB (Matt Ferrell)
Followed on Twitter (@Matt_Ferrell)
And download app to my android device.

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## rmrc (Aug 20, 2009)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I like you on FB! :banana:


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I like you on facebook and have the app


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I think that I "Liked" HT correctly on FB!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I liked on FB. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I liked on FB!


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I liked on FB.


----------



## michigander (Mar 26, 2008)

downloaded app


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

Liked on FB


----------



## BunniesGalore (May 13, 2013)

Liked on FB and have the app. Count me in on this one!


----------



## HarperHomestead (Nov 19, 2013)

Liked on FB


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Liked on Facebook.

I liked on Facebook


----------



## MtnBeachBum (Apr 2, 2014)

Followed on twitter!


----------



## kathicm303 (Apr 2, 2014)

I downloaded the Homesteading App in the Apple iTunes Store!!


----------



## cayenne47 (Nov 7, 2004)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## smit747 (Apr 9, 2006)

I liked on FB


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> *
> * View attachment 25597
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for a chance to win!


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

Posted from the Mobil app on my iPad.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

I liked on facebook


----------



## Smitty0560 (Dec 17, 2013)

As a user of the mobile Android app, I'd appreciate being signed up.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I downloaded the app through itunes. I "liked" HT when I was on facebook but got rid of FB and haven't regretted it.
Thank you for entering me into the drawing.
Lehman's is a great destination for anyone passing through the area!


----------



## bgblok68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

I liked it on Facebook, and I am replying to this with the HT app...

L8R,
Matt


----------



## cottagemama (Apr 4, 2014)

I liked you on facebook. So glad I found this place as hubby and I begin our homesteading journey and micro farm.

http://www.consideringthewildflowers.blogspot.com

Sorry if I'm double posting. I'm having computer troubles.


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

I liked you on Facebook. This is my favorite site.


----------



## 6SFarm (Apr 4, 2014)

Liked on facebook!


----------



## MrsAndy (Jan 29, 2014)

I am a supporting member and would like to be entered in the giveaway!


----------



## Bigrig (Apr 15, 2012)

App downloaded!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

posted on fb


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Liked on FB. Would have loved it on FB, but they don't have that button, yet.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Liked on FB


----------



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

Liked on fb and have the app downloaded! Please enter me in the drawing. Good luck everyone!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 20, 2006)

Liked on FB...
Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I liked on Facebook and followed on Twitter.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

I would like to enter to "win" this beautiful lamp. I am a supporter.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Wow, I didn't know there was a Homesteading Today FB page 
I liked the FB page!


----------



## Paula in Balto (Jan 9, 2005)

I liked HT on Facebook!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I "liked" on FB. Didn't realize you had one....so cool! I invited some of my friends, too.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

I liked on Facebook.


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

Liked on Facebook,


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I "liked" on Facebook!!

Facebook LIKE!!!!


----------



## rojo13864 (Aug 9, 2005)

:bouncy: Followed on Twitter and Re tweeted. Awesome contest and a wonderful Lamp for those times the power goes out. Good Luck to all!


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

Like on Facebook


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Liked and shared on fb


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

I liked Homesteading Today on facebook.


----------



## kookie (Mar 7, 2003)

Liked on FB.


----------



## falconaman (Jan 27, 2008)

Liked on Facebook:happy:


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liked on facebook. Beautiful lamp!!!!!


----------



## Jonell (Nov 25, 2005)

Liked on facebook as SJ Roragen


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Liked on Facebook :thumb:


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I liked on Facebook, already have the app and now follow HT on Twitter.


----------



## Quiet Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2009)

I liked your Facebook page and I appreciate the outstanding job you all do here!


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't do facebook.

However I wanted to let everyone know that isn't familiar with Aladdin lamps that they are teriffic. The put out about the equivalence of a 75 watt incandesent bulb. More if they are properly tuned. They will also keep a large room warm with a 40 degree outside temperature. That is usually a plus unless one loses power in the summer for an extended period. It takes about 15 minutes for one to come up to full brightness, so don't adjust the wick after 5 minutes to full brightness and then leave the room for an extended period, or 10 minutes later you will have the flame burning above the chimney and black spot on your ceiling.... 20 minutes later your house will be on fire. It is a great lamp, just giving the warning as a reasonable precaution. They are safer than a candle if the directions are followed.


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm following at Twitter


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Liked HT on FB


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Ric Carter (Apr 11, 2012)

Facebooked ya!


----------



## greenhart (Dec 6, 2002)

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## gail_d (Mar 17, 2008)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## mainefun40 (Jul 16, 2004)

Followed on Twitter, never come here much anymore, I'm embarrassed to say. Maybe Twitter will remind me. Happy Birthday, 12 years of forums -- millions of posts!


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

Liked and left a comment on FB


----------



## Tennessee53 (Sep 23, 2012)

Liked on FB. Beautiful lamp.


----------



## Mallard Farm (Feb 17, 2013)

I liked HT on Facebook.


----------



## deedler (Nov 18, 2004)

I just liked HT on FB...didn't know there was a FB page!!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE HT!


----------



## abwillingham (Mar 17, 2013)

Liked on FB


----------



## icentropy (Jul 5, 2013)

liked on facebook!!! I've wanted one of these forever! come ooooooon lady luck!


----------



## skidsareforkids (Nov 16, 2013)

Supporting member here. PM me and I'll tell you where to send my lamp.


----------



## Gcolley (Feb 23, 2013)

I just became a Supporting Member. I want that lamp. It's a work of art.


----------



## MrSmith (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you Lehmans and Homesteading today. Downloaded the app to my ipad, please enter me in the drawing. I would love one of those awesome lamps!


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## VP_Virginia (Oct 15, 2013)

I do not Facebook or Twitter. Does it count if I already downloaded the mobile app to my iPad?


----------



## hornetd (Nov 1, 2011)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I "Liked" both Lehman's and HT on FB. Thanks to Lehman's for this opportunity!


----------



## merry2day (Jun 3, 2012)

Liked on Facebook and shared! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## GypsyWindFarms (Sep 10, 2013)

Liked on FB and glad I did! There's some great stuff posted on the FB Home Page!


----------



## jrkaisersr (Oct 18, 2013)

Followed on Twitter


----------



## antmang (Sep 13, 2013)

liked on Facebook. Please enter me in the drawing. Thank you!


----------



## mae3x (Apr 10, 2013)

I just downloaded the iPhone app. It is great!


----------



## tucker303 (Jul 18, 2006)

Downloaded app on Android


----------



## jaddington82 (Nov 15, 2013)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Fields_Farm (Feb 16, 2014)

Liked on Facebook, downloaded app


----------



## TN Trash (May 1, 2013)

Liked on FB


----------



## Double H Ranch (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the chance!!!! liked on FB a long time ago. hope that still counts


----------



## GrannieD (Sep 13, 2003)

I liked on Facebook Thanks for the chance GrannieD


----------



## DOCMOM (Aug 4, 2011)

Liked on facebook


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

Got the app for android


----------



## echo2s (Apr 5, 2014)

Downloaded the App.


----------



## chipster11 (Nov 8, 2011)

I "liked" Lehman's -


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Liked on FB.


----------



## sherlocklabs (May 27, 2010)

LIKE on FB
FOLLOW on Twitter


----------



## runninghorsefar (Aug 25, 2007)

I like you on Facebook : )


----------



## countryfarmlife (Dec 23, 2013)

I am a Supporting Member and also Liked on Facebook.


----------



## coachgeo (Jun 3, 2008)

LINKS IN THE EMAIL DO NOT WORK!!!!!!! Not sure where the links are suppose to send the reader but they do not work. 

Like many here I do not do ANY social websites sorry.


----------



## BarkingPup (Feb 11, 2014)

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## dmelzo (Oct 5, 2013)

Liked on Facebook!!! Love the lamp!!


----------



## gen6tex (Jul 1, 2013)

Liked and shared on FB.


----------



## ansky225 (Apr 14, 2014)

Liked on Facebook and downloaded app.


----------



## Lillium (Apr 13, 2014)

Liked on facebook :thumb:


----------



## dian57 (Sep 21, 2008)

Liked on FB.


----------



## mvjawo (Apr 14, 2014)

liked on FB


----------



## DandeeRose (Mar 15, 2013)

Liked on FB!


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

I already liked HT on fb, so I re-liked just to be sure! But I use my real name via fb....how that gonna work out?
Thanks Lehman for your generosity and Happy 12th Anniversary in advance


----------



## dforquer (Oct 16, 2013)

Very easy to navigate.


----------



## notiller64 (Jul 3, 2002)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Wyatt (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd like to protest this Dependance and support of Facebook twitter and the like for these sorts of events or for anything else for that matter. I am an expert in Internet security and I would STRONGLY advise others NOT to use these mediums as they are a SEVERE security risk and you could suffer some pretty serious attacks not to mention you give these dishonest people(the social media people not HT) the right to sell personal information. How many of you have actually read the agreement you agreed to when you joined these scial media (if you haven't I strongly suggest you go back and take a SERIOUS and detailed look at it) or realize that Facebook and twitter routinely change this agreement without notifying you, sell your personal information are very lax with internet security and the control of the information they get from you putting you at considerable risk for their personal gain.


----------



## bigrugger (Apr 20, 2009)

Downloaded the app on my iphone! Didnt even know it existed


----------



## mommydenise (Jun 9, 2006)

liked on facebook


----------



## Reb (Dec 29, 2006)

I liked on Facebook. Thank you


----------



## jtishhouse (Mar 27, 2014)

I liked you on facebook and downloaded the app for iOS! 

jtishhouse


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## plat3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Liked on FB


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## roynorrisww (Dec 27, 2012)

downloaded app on ipad


----------



## Russ Knarr (Jan 2, 2014)

Like on Facebook


----------



## udwe58 (Apr 9, 2014)

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## Beulah_Land (Mar 24, 2014)

Downloaded iOS for IPAD and android for my smartphone.

While I have never thought I had a compulsive personality, I am finding HT to be a bit addicting.


----------



## goldspinner (May 10, 2008)

My entry was submitted via Facebook. 

The two Lehman retail stores are great places to visit if you're ever in Holmes County, Ohio. Their annual Dutch Oven Gathering will be held next month on May 26th at the Kidron store and is always fun!


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

I liked the FB page.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

liked on facebook, member since 1996 lusenet.


----------



## chal z (Nov 5, 2007)

liked on fb


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Liked on FB


----------



## HSTAdmin (Nov 26, 2012)

This is your last day to get entered!


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I liked you on Facebook and downloaded the app.

Beth


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

Liked on FB...


----------



## Madeira (May 17, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I liked Lehman's on my Facebook page


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Liked on facebook


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

liked on facebook


----------



## willielisa (Aug 15, 2011)

Liked on facebook


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I would love to win the lamp. I "like" HT on facebook.


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

I downloaded the app when it first came out, and I just liked you on facebook. Never thought of looking for HT on FB before :hammer:


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## gardengurl25 (Aug 6, 2010)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I finally got around to liking on Facebook!


----------



## snettrecker (Jan 27, 2006)

I downloaded the app on android


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I'm entering the drawing...Love Lehmans!


----------



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

I liked ya on facebook!


----------



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Very cool! I liked on Facebook & downloaded the app.:bow:


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

liked on Facebook ...


----------



## AllBamboo (Apr 25, 2014)

Downloaded app


----------



## HSTAdmin (Nov 26, 2012)

I want to thank Lehman's for this tremendous donation. If you have not already please be sure to visit their site found here. 

https://www.lehmans.com/

If you don't win today and would still like to get a hold of one of the lamps, please follow this link to get your very own. 

https://www.lehmans.com/p-3182-aladdin-deluxe-brass-table-oil-lamp.aspx

For this giveaway your post number is your entry number.

I consolidated all members who had more than one post in this thread to a single post thereby limiting one entry per member that joined. The winner was then selected using Random.org, a random number generator. I put in the numbers 2 (excluding the post starting the giveaway) through 272. 

Random.org selected the number 201.

View attachment 27907​
Meaning that Astrid is our winner! You have 24 hours to claim your prize. If you do not claim in 24 hours a new winner will be drawn in the same fashion Monday the 28th of April. 

Thanks to everyone who took the time to enter, and again to Lehman's for this great donation!


----------



## HSTAdmin (Nov 26, 2012)

Astrid did not claim! Using Random.org today's winner is: Post Number 184

That post belongs to o&itw.

If you are o&itw you have 24 hours to claim!


----------

